# Beep Beep



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Africa....

Regards, Mike

http://videowall.accuweather.com/detail/videos/trending-now/video/4789726121001/funny:-fast-ostrich-chases-after-cyclists-in-africa?autoStart=true&page=0


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

That is one determined bird lol


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I WANT one. That little sucker would take care of those GDT bicyclists here.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I WANT one. That little sucker would take care of those GDT bicyclists here.
> 
> Ralph


I have seen some that folks had broke to a saddle....you could ride him Ralph and hurl unpleasantries at them....I bet they wouldn't be back....especially if you wore a Guy Fawkes mask and carried a samari sword. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe it was a Velociraptor like in Jurassic Park...

BTW, the Chinese have discovered that Velociraptors had feathers... 

Later! OL J R


----------

